# Tire Upsizing on Stock rims - safe range??



## Frank Martin (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, new to the forum - I am looking at some new tires, as the stock ones are pretty worn out at this point. I want some all-seasons, and I'd like to upsize to something a little more aggressive, with thicker treads for light to moderate offroading and better winter traction (at present I'm that guy doing 40 on the highway in a snowstorm)

Basically, I want to know what a safe range is to still fit the stock 16" rims on an '06 X-trail SE, avoid any significant amount of rubbing, and get me a littel higher off the ground; I was thinking of going from the standard 215/65R16's to a 225/70/R16, It certainly looks like there is enough room to accomodate them but I want to check with someone else who may have tried this since I'm looking at buying online.

I've been looking at these sizes, can anyone tell me what will fit?:

215/70R16 (definitely)
225/70R16 (not sure)
215/75R16 (not sure)
225/75R16 (probably not)

Appreciate the help! :cheers:


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Hi,try this website Tire Size Calculator - tire & wheel plus sizing
Maybe you ll find more options


----------



## Frank Martin (Feb 1, 2011)

otomodo said:


> Hi,try this website Tire Size Calculator - tire & wheel plus sizing
> Maybe you ll find more options


Thanks, but I've already seen those - I believe their 3% rule is more geared towards passenger cars than light trucks and SUVs, which can usually take a bigger range of sizes.


----------



## nis300zx (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Frank. Let me try to help you out. I replaced my stock tire to a new size which is 225/70R16. The tires once were installed on stock rims, and now on BBS RS 098 rims which has more width and looks better. I have never had problems with the new sizes, except for, maybe, different readings on the speedometer. You can also check Custom rims, wheel tire packages for your ride - RIMSnTIRES.com. 
But please be noted that my local laws has no restriction on up-sizing tire and wheel.
Hope it helps.


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

Frank Martin said:


> Hi, new to the forum - I am looking at some new tires, as the stock ones are pretty worn out at this point. I want some all-seasons, and I'd like to upsize to something a little more aggressive, with thicker treads for light to moderate offroading and better winter traction (at present I'm that guy doing 40 on the highway in a snowstorm)
> 
> Basically, I want to know what a safe range is to still fit the stock 16" rims on an '06 X-trail SE, avoid any significant amount of rubbing, and get me a littel higher off the ground; I was thinking of going from the standard 215/65R16's to a 225/70/R16, It certainly looks like there is enough room to accomodate them but I want to check with someone else who may have tried this since I'm looking at buying online.
> 
> ...


Hi Frank
I replaced the stock tires on our 05 X-trail last spring with Michelin LTX 225 70 16 and these are fine. My stock speedo was off and registered 5% too slow with the original tire size. With this size, it is bang on (checked with GPS). So be aware that you will be going 5% faster with these tires for a given speedo reading than the OE tires. I still use snows through the winter (we travel up north quite often)

Ken


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You might consider giving a call to the folks at Tire Rack - Your performance experts for tires and wheels. They usually have pretty sound advice.


----------



## patagon (Feb 27, 2018)

Hello.
I own a Xtrail 2011, 2.5CVT. Right now it has a 215/60R16 (original size) and I'd like to change them for a bigger tyre. I read that someone installed a 225/70R16 on their Xtrail without a problem. I'd like to know if you needed to lift the car in order to fit the tyres or you just replace them for the new size. My idea is, if it does not need any more changes, install a BFG 225/70R16 AT on my Xtrail and be able to go offroad (dirt roads and snow) without problems.
I know it's been many years since you talked about this, but I have not found more information about this subject.
I'm writing you from Chile.

Thank you


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am sure you can. It should only affect your speedometer a bit. There is a big thread about different sizes for the T31s on the Australian X trail forum.
Here is a link
AUSTRALIAN X-TRAIL FORUM :: Wheels & Tyres :: Thinking about oversized tyres on T31 | Runboard


----------



## patagon (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank you so much for your answer.
I'll check the forum.
I'm not sure if my xtrail is a T30 or a T31, looking some pictures I think is a T30.
The version I have has a 2.5CVT engine (not diesel). Do you think it has enough power? Are you sure yo can fit the tires with the original spring, rim and without changing anything?

Thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

They look a lot alike. Maybe easiest way to tell is if your speedometer is in the centre of the dash between the front seats its a t30 and if its in front of the driver seat its a T31.

This site allows you to check all the tire and rim sizes that were stock on the vehicle, as well as the proper offset

https://www.wheel-size.com/size/nissan/x-trail/

They also have a comparison calculator

https://www.wheel-size.com/calc/?wh...-16X6.5ET42&fcl=50mm&scl=50mm&wcl=30mm&sr=0mm

Here I set it up to compare two stock sizes as they recommend for a 2011 T31. Seems yours with 215 60 16s are a bit undersized as compared to what was original. You should have had 215 65 16 on 6.5x16 rims with 45 offset. In your shoes I would go for something like these

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=General&tireModel=Grabber+APT&partnum=17HR6GRAPT 
or these
https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Sumitomo&tireModel=Encounter+HT&partnum=17TR6EHT

With the 215 70 16 size the ideal rim offset is 42. So the ideal might be to find a set of T30 X trail wheels in the 6.5x16 size with 40 offset and add a spacer to get it to 42. Using your existing rims with a 45 mm offset is probably no big deal but it will affect the handling a bit and may require an adjusted alignment.
Here is some info on offset

An installer?s guide to wheel offset - Retail - Modern Tire Dealer


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Last thing, going to 225 70 16s will mean a heavier tire, and addition to sizing issues will put more strain on your suspension, steering and brake components, and will probably see you go through wheel bearings faster. Those BF Goodrich are heavy even in 215 70 16 size. Of course you could also fit 235 70 16s and they won't rub--
ideal offset for those would be 38.

https://www.wheel-size.com/calc/?wh...-16X6.5ET38&fcl=50mm&scl=50mm&wcl=30mm&sr=0mm

In looking at the Aussie thread it seems legal requirements there for sizes are a bigger deal than they are in many countries.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

The bigger you go in tire size the more you'll notice the reduction in power. Not only are bigger tires heavier but with a larger rolling circumference it changes the final drive ratio.
As an example, a friend of mine had a 4 cyl. Toyota truck with monster off-road wheels and tires. We timed his 0-100 kph time at 16.5 seconds.


----------



## patagon (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank you!
My xtrail has it in the middle of the dashboard, so it's a T30. And, I checked the tyre size and it's 215/65R16. It seems it has plenty of room for a bigger tire. 
I'll check the information you mentioned about the spacers. I thought I was going to be able just to install the 225/70R16 without any further changes on the car.
Does anyone has pictures of their car with the 225/70R16 installed, i´d love to see hoy it looks.

Once more, thank you for your advise.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is a wee bit bigger-- 235 70 16 on a T30. Watch it for info on rubbing and there is a good point in the comments if you are going through deep mud.


----------



## Endre (Jun 11, 2020)

I have a 2005 Nissan xtrail and my tires are stock and cracked . What is the biggest tires I can put on it with out any problems rubbing or doing any modifications?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Bigger tires mean more unsprung weight on each corner-- faster brake wear, harder on the struts, tough on the wheel bearings, not to mention alignment and handling issues. You should not have too much trouble finding images and posts of people who have installed larger tire and wheel sizes. With bigger tires, the X will feel slower, your speedometer will be off, and gas mileage will not be as good. Also, the size of the tire you can use will be a bit dependent on the size of rims you have. 15'' offerings will be different from 18'' ones, and there will be lots of different price points. What is unclear is if you have a purpose in mind or its a looks thing you are going for. Either way, its time to change 15 year old rubber. Good luck.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Stock tires? Wow! What's the mileage on your X-Trail?


----------



## Africa Sideways (7 mo ago)

Had a nissan xtrail T31 for 7 years. Been running 225/70 R16 without any issues and work way better offroad. Just went up to 225./75 R16 for more clearance. rubs a bit at full lock, but not as much as you'd think. Fine on tar but needs lift for offroading at that size. Looks way better. fuel consumption is up 1/2 litres per 100. Here's vid of the new tyres going on. The At5s are very quiet, and this size has LT rating for stiffer sidewalls.


----------

